# Sept 2013 Pre-Sell



## 2Sticks

Hello DGI Soapers! Everyone should have there shipping invoice for the Aug pre-sell unless you only had 1 or 2 lbs and I am waiting to hear if you would like me to shop or hold. here is the Sept pre-sell  Closes 9/7 at midnight.

*Pumpkin Spice*....FP 192.6F Cat 4...3.56 Cat 9...11.13

No A....D to dark brown. $22.75lb...or...$22.00 lb in 5lb jug

Heavy spices. When I first soaped this the cinnamon was very strong, but after a 3wk cure, you can smell the yummy pumpkin & sweet cream coming through as well as the clove & nutmeg.

Top: mixture of the rich spices of cinnamon

Middle: clove and nutmeg

Base: harvest pumpkin and sweet vanilla cream.

　

*Red Tulip & Evergreen*...FP 150F Cat 4...10.15 Cat 9... 10.15

No A....D to Ivory. $19.75lb ...or... $19.00 lb in 5lb jug

My first impression was the pine & juniper berry. Now all the lovely fragrance notes are apparent. I have not had one person smell this that didn't really like it.

Top: red tulips, juniper berry, spicy plum, and grapefruit

Mid: spruce, evergreen, cedar, fir balsam, and pine cones

Base: oakmoss, patchouli, and Siberian pine.

　

　

*Winter Dreams*....FP 163F Cat 4...8.93 Cat 9....8.93

This is a different fragrance, fresh & clean but very difinitely a cozy winter fragrance. I love the way the apples come into play without being just another apple fragrance. I really like this one

No A....D to tan $18.75...or...$18.00 lb in 5lb jug

Top: spiced citrus, cinnamon bark, and nutmeg

Middle: clove and granny smith apples

Base: patchouli, vanilla, musk and sandalwood.


----------



## fattyaddie

Ill take 2 lbs of each!


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you Jenene, I have it written down


----------



## 2Sticks

This pre-sell closes Sat. the 7th at midnight. Don't miss out !


----------

